# Purple Shrimp



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

Recent pictures showing up on the FW Shrimp group on this guy, anyone ready to empty their wallets?

Maybe someone here has some info on it?


----------



## Chipoi84 (Jun 17, 2012)

Wow! Where is the the group buy at?


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

Chipoi84 said:


> Wow! Where is the the group buy at?


I'm looking for the buy now button also.


----------



## Chipoi84 (Jun 17, 2012)

I meant, do you know who sell these?


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

Chipoi84 said:


> I meant, do you know who sell these?


Have no real information on it, supposedly admin of fb group is attempting to reach breeder.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

The purple tint is from the lighting and flash. It is actually a white sheen in normal lighting. Almost like a chrome. I talked to the breeder on face book. Very unstable and he is just now starting to get decent results out of the colony to look like this


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

Awesome shrimp. My wallet is ready


----------



## Edub (Mar 23, 2011)

That's a really nice shrimp, too bad it isn't really purple.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

sbarbee54 said:


> I talked to the breeder on face book. Very unstable and he is just now starting to get decent results out of the colony to look like this


Was about to say the same thing.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Kinda looks like a very deep dark blue and the flash going off produces the white sheen like sbarbee said. Creating an illusion of purple when blue and white mixed


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Well how the heck are we supposed to admire a shrimp that isn't even photographed in real color?


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

yep i agree. it is petty marked though


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

heck lighting plays tricks on everything


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah, but sometimes it is intentional.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

With those spots on the tail face and carapace it makes me thinks it's a caridina.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

yeah. Pretty sure it's a card with the white spots on the tail.


----------



## AlisaR (Dec 7, 2011)

Purple shrimp are like so last year.


----------



## redhottoast (Aug 7, 2012)

Yup def looks Like Caridina, Possibly a Black King Kong variegation. Instead of having a blue base tint it has a purple. But it could be slight lighting cheat too bring out the purple I was hoping to see some of that purple tint on white portions.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice to see you back alisa


----------

